# Kernel Panic

## Shelnutt2

I just compiled a 2.6.20 kernel, and I'm getting a Kernel Panic - not syncing attempted to kill init . Also at the top of the screen it says, "Kernel BUG at fs/fcntl" Below it is some stuff, doesn't look useful to me, as it appears to just tell what the bug is. I assume this has been fixed in a kernel update I don't get this in my 2.6.20-18 kernel. I need the stock 2.6.20 kernel though for what I am doing. Is there a way around this bug?

Thanks

(I'm using 32bit kernel fyi)

----------

## dfego

Why don't you think the info on what the bug is is useful?   :Wink: 

----------

## Shelnutt2

 *dfego wrote:*   

> Why don't you think the info on what the bug is is useful?  

 

Because I wasn't thinking, here is a picture of it all.

http://server6.theimagehosting.com/image.php?img=102_0049.JPG

----------

## dfego

Okay, let's see if we can get any more useful information, since the file and line it mentions seems to be a "break;" (assuming you're using the generic 2.6.20).  Can you enable CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO in your kernel (under kernel hacking; something like "compile the kernel with debug info"), recompile, and try booting again?  According to the kernel source documentation, it says that you may be able to get some relevant C code about the error by doing so.

----------

## Shelnutt2

 *dfego wrote:*   

> Okay, let's see if we can get any more useful information, since the file and line it mentions seems to be a "break;" (assuming you're using the generic 2.6.20).  Can you enable CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO in your kernel (under kernel hacking; something like "compile the kernel with debug info"), recompile, and try booting again?  According to the kernel source documentation, it says that you may be able to get some relevant C code about the error by doing so.

 

OK I did it, but I still got the same screen. I checked the log files for the kernel but nothing is there for that boot. I'm guessing its not getting far enough to write to the log file?

----------

## dfego

Hmm...  Okay, my bad on the process here..  I was reading this for reference.  I would try within the source directory what's given there, i.e.:

```
objdump -r -S -l --disassemble fs/fnctl.o
```

----------

## Shelnutt2

Its over 2200 lines of output. Too much to post here, let me find a spot to upload it.

http://www.cryo-laboratory.com/upload/userfiles/shelnutt2/bughunt

edit:

Here is the lines where the kernel complains about the bug and panics.

```
/usr/src/linux-2.6.20/fs/fcntl.c:436

      else

         BUG();

 771:   0f 0b                   ud2a   

 773:   eb fe                   jmp    773 <sys_fcntl64+0x41>

```

----------

## dfego

The source reference I'm looking at doesn't seem to be quite right.  Would you possibly be able to upload the contents of your fs/fcntl.c as well?

----------

## Shelnutt2

 *dfego wrote:*   

> The source reference I'm looking at doesn't seem to be quite right.  Would you possibly be able to upload the contents of your fs/fcntl.c as well?

 

http://www.cryo-laboratory.com/upload/userfiles/shelnutt2/fcntl.c

There you are. Thanks for trying to help me out here. I appreciate it.

----------

## Shelnutt2

I fixed that issue by changing the smp architecture to from generic to PC Compatible. Now I am getting another panic.

Code: Bad EIP value

<0> Kernal panic: Not syncing fatal exception in interrupt

I get the same screen with a call trace, but its longer, and it doesn't tell me what file/thing is calling the issue.  :Confused: 

----------

## selig

I would be interested in what hardware you are getting these panics on...

----------

## Shelnutt2

 *selig wrote:*   

> I would be interested in what hardware you are getting these panics on...

 

Its my sig rig, E6300, Gigabyte P35-DS3R, 7800GT, 2x512 TeamGroup DDR2 (D9), Audigy 2 value, plus I put in a Realtek 8139C card, because I might eventually make this a semi server for the room its in. But after googling the first thin I did was remove the Realtek NIC, as people seem to get bad EIP values with NIC's. Didn't help. Then I went and disabled Plug and Play and recompiled the kernel, still save error.

edit:

And it runs fine with my 2.6.20-18 kernel or my 2.6.23 64bit kernel on my 64 bit partition.

----------

